# 20 Gallon High Stocking



## Bettaman1995 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi, I have a 20 gallon high tank and was wanting a few opinions on stocking a few fish id like to keep are : Female Bettas (Sorority) Male Paradise, Tiger Barbs, Odessa Barbs, Pictus Catfish, Banjo Catfish, Clown Pleco(or other small sized) or Gourami's. Can anyone give recomendations on these fish and if they will fit how many please  Thanx

Bettaman


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

In a 20high I would only keep one type of barb (in a group on 5 or so) and one catfish. All Catfish no matter what the size seem to have a large bio load, barbs have to be in groups to be comfortable and a 20 high in my opinion is not large enough for two groups. I don't have any experience with female bettas, paradise fish or gouramis.


----------



## Bettaman1995 (Jan 26, 2011)

Id like to try a Sorority but idk.


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

You may want to visit the Betta forum for opinions of sorority tanks. I here they are great when you get it right, but that you need to get the right fish because even female bettas can be very hostile.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I have had a soroiety before and they are great! You can get lots of color and they are pretty active. You need to get five or more because they will form a pecking order which keeps one from getting picked on to much. In a 20 gallon I would say 10 would be a good number. Also lots of plants real or fake will help as well to keep any aggression down. And in case you do not know do not put gourami, paradise fish, or betta together they will fight. I would not recommend putting tiger barbs with bettas either but you could do a group of 6 corys my personal favorite are the albinos they are very active and would be a nice color contrast to the colorful bettas.


----------

